# Judge Charged With Misdemeanor CCW



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Video: His gun fell on the floor.

Illinois judge charged after gun falls from jacket in lobby of courthouse


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

In my state judges are allowed to carry CCW. Stupid Illinois policy to me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I believe that if a judge can carry in a courthouse, citizens should also be able to do this.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> I believe that if a judge can carry in a courthouse, citizens should also be able to do this.


I have no problem with judges & officers carrying in a courthouse. But allowing anyone else to carry would be insanity. Think about the highly-charged emotional cases involving child support, divorces, child custody, etc. In the past, people have shot & killed their spouses during court proceedings; that's why citizens aren't allowed to carry in courthouses.


----------

